

Show HN: Flat $0.12/hr m1.small EC2, insert bitcoins to launch, coupon code "hn" - bitnodes
https://bitnodes.io/

======
bdcravens
Assuming these instances are launched in your account (frightening liability
there, but I digress), how are you getting past Amazon's default 20 instance
limit? I know they'll increase the limit, but it's case by case.

~~~
bitnodes
We got Amazon to approve for 100 instances for our early beta. They are aware
of our plan but that doesn't mean endorsement on their part.

------
tokenizerrr
This seems like a terrible idea. I love it.

------
ichilton
The hn code doesn't seem to work?

------
aioprisan
how will you get over the 20/100 instance limit?

~~~
bitnodes
We are allowed to increase the limit as needed.

